# Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???



## Polly (8. Aug. 2008)

Hallo an alle,

brauche mal Eure Hilfe.
Seid einigen Wochen gucke ich mir das schon an. Ich habe 5 Seerosen in meinem Teich aber es kommen fast keine Blätter mehr oben an. Wenn ich meinen Skimmer reinige, liegen die kleinen, frisch geschlüpften Blätter alle drin.
Gestern habe ich sogar eine an gefressene Blütenknospe gefunden.

     


So sah die Seerose gestern aus. 

 

Und heute dann so, ich könnte  alles ab gefressen, wie blank gelutscht.

 

Wer, oder was, macht sowas ??? Was kann ich dagegen tun ???

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???*

Hallo Anna!

Ich glaube ich kenne die Übertäter. Frag mal deine Koi und __ Graskarpfen wie die Blätter geschmeckt haben. Ich habe meine Seerosen aus dem Teich genommem und versucht zu retten, was zu retten ist. Leider war es nicht viel.

Viele Grüße Nicole


----------



## Polly (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???*

Hallo Nicole,

die Koi, __ Graskarpfen und die Seerosen sind schon das dritte Jahr zusammen im Teich. Die haben noch nie meine Pflanzen an gefressen. Das würde ich doch auch sehen. Oder machen sie das heimlich, wenn ich schlafe. Wären dann die kleinen Blätter nicht auch auf gefressen? Manches mal sind es 10 -15 im Skimmer.
Ich weiß nicht ob es nicht doch irgend was anderes ist was meine Rosen vernichtet.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## toschbaer (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???*

Hallo Anna,
  ja diese Kois,  

Wenn sie einmal damit anfangen Seerosen zu fressen, :evil 
brauchst Du keine mehr zu pflanzen!
Die haben sie jetzt zum Fressen gern   
Oder Du richtest Dir eine extra Seerosenecke im Teich ein, indem du die Seerosen mit Steinen schützt.  
Ich habe es jetzt nach x Jahren wieder geschafft, Seerosen zum Blühen zu bekommen.  
Dafür habe ich auch einiges angestellt :
Sand -Kiesbank für Kois und __ Störe eingerichtet,    
überall __ Brunnenkresse gepflanzt (bald keine mehr zu sehen  ), verschiedenste Pflanzsorten,
sehr viele Wasserasseln, ("Leckerliieessss" für Kois und Störe),
reichlich Ecken zum Verstecken  (Kois sind unheimlich neugierige Fische) 
usw.

PS.:
Ich habe auch zwei Störe (60 + 50 cm lang), wobei ich nicht wusste, dass diese auch gerne Jungtriebe von Wasserpflanzen fressen  
Kennen auch andere Störbesitzer dieses Problem?

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## zickenkind (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???*

Hallo,

dieser Beitrag ist schon etwas ÄLTER aber habe die letzten Tage viel hier gelesen. 

Hatte das mit den Seerosen auch und habe dann alle 1-2 Tage ein bis zwei Blätter vom Salatkopf zum fressen gegeben. Hat geholfen, Seerosen wurden dann in Ruhe gelassen. Salatblätter ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die ersten Triebe in den Pflanzkörben zu sehen waren.

73 Michael


----------



## Christine (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Wer frisst meine Seerosen ???*

Zickenkind ist auch ein hübscher Name - weiß Deine Mutter davon? 

Hallo Michael,

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig. 
Schön wäre es, wenn wir Dich und Deinen Teich näher kennenlernen dürften. Am besten eröffnest Du dazu in der Rubrik "*Mein Teich und ich*" ein eigenes Thema.

Und noch ein Tip: Fotos sind hier sehr beliebt.

Erst einmal viel Spaß hier bei uns und mit uns. Und wenn Du Fragen hast: Immer her damit.


----------

